# Was Paul sincere or was this hyperbole?



## Brock (Mar 8, 2011)

Romans 10:1 Brethren, my heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is, that they might be saved. 

Are Paul's thoughts in line with his understanding of God's sovereign will in terms of election and reprobation? 

What say ye brethren?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see why this would not be sincere. I pray that God would do a great sweeping work in the whole world, why would Paul be using hyperbole in asking God to save the nation of Israel?


----------



## earl40 (Mar 8, 2011)

Paul is not God and he knows not The Lord's secretive or decretive will. So Paul "hopes to God" that they will be saved and prays The Lord's will be done on earth as it is in heaven.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2011)

Paul was sincere, as was Jesus when he burst out weeping upon seeing Jerusalem and cried, "O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, thou that killest the prophets, and stonest them which are sent unto thee, how often would I have gathered thy children together, even as a hen gathereth her chickens under her wings, and ye would not!"


----------



## Brock (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see why this would not be sincere. I pray that God would do a great sweeping work in the whole world, *why would Paul be using hyperbole in asking God to save the nation of Israel? *
Unashamed,
The tension which some see behind "why Paul would be using hyperbole" stems from such texts as Romans 11:1-8 where Paul speaks of election and confesses Israel (in part) to have been blinded and missing out on the election of God. Thus it has been suggested that Paul would be contradicting himself or setting forth doctrinal disunity if he was truly desirous for all Israel to be saved when he knew that Israel (in part) had been blinded. Hopefully this helps shed some light on your question.

Grace & peace,

Brock

P.S. I'm glad you are young & unashamed!


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 8, 2011)

I see no exegetical or practical reason why he wouldn't have been sincere. He had great compassion for the lost even when he was realistic about God's sovereignty or their eternal end. "For many, as I have often told you and now tell you even with tears, walk as enemies of the cross of Christ" (Phil. 3:18).


----------



## MarieP (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think v.1 is hyperbole in any way. He sincerely desires all Israel to be saved. Why else would he say in v.3 (which I think is hyperbole) "For I could wish that I myself were accursed from Christ for my brethren, my countrymen according to the flesh."

Another thing: do sincerity and hyperbole have to be in opposition to one another? He's sincere in his intense desire for the salvation of his kinsmen but also speaking in hyperbole in v.3 because I don't think he'd really actually want to be cut off from Christ.

But there's a heart for the salvation of the lost that I'd like to have, wow!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2011)

I think both Paul's and Jesus' sincerity in their desire to see their kinsmen saved should also become a model to us in our attitude towards the lost. The subject of this OP has huge missionary implications; if such a thing is to be our heart's desire, what are we doing to see it accomplished?


----------



## DavidoffLE09 (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely. Within the historical framework of Reformed Theology, The free offer of the Gospel is exactly that. John Piper did an excellent treatise of this discussion in his, "The Pleasures of God," in the appendix entitled, "Are there two wills in God?" People perish for one reason and only one reason...refusing to repent. All the Best!


----------



## torstar (Mar 9, 2011)

That passage is a bit weak for your concern considering what he just said in Romans 9:

3 For I could wish that I myself were accursed, separated from Christ for the sake of my brethren, my kinsmen according to the flesh,

My Paul question concerns his response to King Agrippa in Acts 26: 29 Paul replied, “Short time or long—I pray God that not only you but all who are listening to me today may become what I am, except for these chains.” 

Was that chains comment meant in good humour?


----------

